# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Jbtaylor's chronicles of Dream Yoga

## jbtaylor

Welcome. This will be my personal notebook for my experiences in the Dream Yoga course. I know that I am quite behind others in the course so I will most likely just keep my own pace going and will try to transition as smoothly as everyone else normally would. This is simply the beginning. For the first basic skills lesson, I will spend 3 days on each of the version exercises. After which, I will post about my thoughts and experiences in here to make up for my late arrival and as homework. After the initial 9 days have passed, I will move on to Basic Skill: #2. To keep it realistic, I will not move on to a new lesson until I feel that I have learned, gained, experienced, or improved in some way through the previous lesson. This should ensure that I benefit optimaly from the course. I look forward to my next optimistic post.  :smiley:

----------

